# Samba: nmdb errors

## cmay4

I am trying to set up a linux file sharing box to share files to a few Windows boxes.  I set up the smb.conf, and I start samba with:

```
/etc/init.d/samba start
```

and I get the following messages in /var/log/syslog:

```
Jul 15 00:09:10 springfield smbd[4057]: [2002/07/15 00:09:10, 0] smbd/server.c:main(751)

Jul 15 00:09:10 springfield smbd[4057]:   standard input is not a socket, assuming -D option

Jul 15 00:09:10 springfield nmbd[4059]: [2002/07/15 00:09:10, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:main(826)

Jul 15 00:09:10 springfield nmbd[4059]:   standard input is not a socket, assuming -D option

Jul 15 00:09:10 springfield nmbd[4060]: [2002/07/15 00:09:10, 0] nmbd/nmbd_nameregister.c:register_name_response(109)

Jul 15 00:09:10 springfield nmbd[4060]:   register_name_response: server at IP 192.168.0.5 rejected our name registration of SPRINGFIELD<20> with error code 6.

Jul 15 00:09:10 springfield nmbd[4060]: [2002/07/15 00:09:10, 0] nmbd/nmbd_mynames.c:my_name_register_failed(40)

Jul 15 00:09:10 springfield nmbd[4060]:   my_name_register_failed: Failed to register my name SPRINGFIELD<20> on subnet 192.168.0.2.

Jul 15 00:09:10 springfield nmbd[4060]: [2002/07/15 00:09:10, 0] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:standard_fail_register(290)

Jul 15 00:09:10 springfield nmbd[4060]:   standard_fail_register: Failed to register/refresh name SPRINGFIELD<20> on subnet 192.168.0.2

Jul 15 00:09:10 springfield nmbd[4060]: [2002/07/15 00:09:10, 0] nmbd/nmbd_nameregister.c:register_name_response(109)

Jul 15 00:09:10 springfield nmbd[4060]:   register_name_response: server at IP 192.168.0.5 rejected our name registration of SPRINGFIELD<00> with error code 6.

Jul 15 00:09:10 springfield nmbd[4060]: [2002/07/15 00:09:10, 0] nmbd/nmbd_mynames.c:my_name_register_failed(40)

Jul 15 00:09:10 springfield nmbd[4060]:   my_name_register_failed: Failed to register my name SPRINGFIELD<00> on subnet 192.168.0.2.

Jul 15 00:09:10 springfield nmbd[4060]: [2002/07/15 00:09:10, 0] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:standard_fail_register(290)

Jul 15 00:09:10 springfield nmbd[4060]:   standard_fail_register: Failed to register/refresh name SPRINGFIELD<00> on subnet 192.168.0.2

```

As far as I can tell, the WinXP box at 192.168.0.5 rejects the name registration from the linux box (192.168.0.2).  I assume that is the reason I can't see any of the shares when browsing from WinXP.

Has anyone run into something like this?  I'm sure it's something obvious I'm doing wrong, but I can't see it.  Thanks,

Chuck

----------

## mglauche

can you post the global section of your smb.conf ? (without  comments please  :Wink: )

----------

## cmay4

 *mglauche wrote:*   

> can you post the global section of your smb.conf ? (without  comments please )

 

I left in a couple of commented out sections that my apply...

```
[global]

   workgroup = WORKGROUP

;  netbios name = <name_of_this_server>

   server string = Samba Server %v

   printcap name = lpstat

   load printers = yes

   printing = cups

   log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

   max log size = 50

   security = user

   encrypt passwords = yes

   smb passwd file = /etc/samba/private/smbpasswd

   socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

   dns proxy = no 

# set local master to no if you don't want Samba to become a master

# browser on your network. Otherwise the normal election rules apply

;   local master = no

# Domain Master specifies Samba to be the Domain Master Browser. This

# allows Samba to collate browse lists between subnets. Don't use this

# if you already have a Windows NT domain controller doing this job

;   domain master = yes 

# Preferred Master causes Samba to force a local browser election on startup

# and gives it a slightly higher chance of winning the election

;   preferred master = yes

#============================ Share Definitions ==============================

[homes]

   comment = Home Directories

   browseable = no

   writable = yes

[tmp]

   comment = Temporary file space

   path = /tmp

   read only = no

   public = yes

[public]

   path = /home/public

   public = yes

   only guest = yes

   writable = yes

   printable = no
```

Chuck

----------

## cmay4

In setting up a bunch of cumputers, I had two computers with the same name.  Everything works great now!

----------

## Strowi

hi,

i had the same error on my small network. After a lot of reemerging i removed all xml, etc. USE-Flags, that were not really needed, aynd that seemed to fix it.

Samba is now running since 1 week without error.

So i guess, it must be an error with one of the use-flags..

----------

